# Halloween Extreme and Spooky Empire's Mayhem, May 15-17 2015 Orlando.



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Two events one venue, you can get more information from their websites or FB pages.
www.halloweenextreme.com
www.spookyempire.com
Vendors, celebs, seminars, haunt tours. I and Florida Haunters will be there as well as many others from the southeast.


----------

